# Imodium Ad, how many is too many?



## sos (Jul 3, 2000)

I am IBS D and I rely heavily on Imodium Ad. Sometimes before a long trip I will take 2 Imdoium Ad just in case even if I have no D symptoms. I guess its that fear of long trips when you've suffered with IBS D for so long this happens. Is it dangerous, how many is too many, how often is too often? Please advise.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Imodium can be taken daily to control IBS, as long as you've been to the doctor and been diagnosed. It isn't good to just take it to avoid the doctor.2 at a time should be OK as long as that dose doesn't constipate you too much.The dosage instructions from Imodium AD are (from the website: http://www.imodium.com/about/index.htm )


> quote:ADULTS AND CHILDREN 12 YEARS OF AGE AND OLDERTake 2 caplets after the first loose bowel movement and 1 caplet after each subsequent loose bowel movement but no more than 4 caplets a day


If you don't have IBS after a couple of days you should see the doctor before taking it for longer than that. If you know it's just the IBS you can take it daily if needed.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## IBS sux (Sep 8, 2004)

I can sympathize with SOS. I do this also. If I am on a house boat trip with a bunch of other people and one bathroom (oh, the horror), I will take an Immodium every morning even if I'm not having problems at the time. Sometimes I can get a good rhythm going. In the morning, I'll have a relatively normal BM, then take an Immodium and repeat this every day. It seems to make me feel like its not as bad for me if I have a BM before I take another one.My question is...will taking Immodium like this cause any long term damage? Like...perforated bowel, liver, kidney or stomach damage? I always take it for the short term fix, but I also worry about long term.Dori


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

I'd like to know the long term affects of Ammod AD- I take the chewables, at least one a day. My doc didnt seemed concerned when I mentioned it to him. For peace of mind I'd like to know what damage it's doing.I can sympathize with the person who was on the houseboat - I don't want to go anywhere much. This is a bad problem to have.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is one fairly long term (like 6 months or so) study out there.It indicated that Imodium was safe for long term daily use in IBS.In the literature there doesn't seem to be any long term risks, Most of the serious side effects were in people taking it for an acute GI infection.If you have ulcerative colitis, you are already at risk for something called toxic megacolon (which sounds like a name of a shock rock band, but is when the colon gets stretched out big and nasty) but this effect has only been seen in people with diseases that make them prone to this kinda thing.There is one person who was taking 320 mgs a day and was addicted to it and was weaned off of it using methadone. He had a history of opiod abuse. Normal doses are an 8 mgs a day max. (4 pills at 2 mgs each).Aparantly other than needing to go to detox he was OK.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2001)

I take prescription strength Immodium - 2 mg each. My doctor has prescribed three pills 4 times a day. That'a a total of twelve pills or 24 mg. I have been taking this for at least 10 years. If there are or were any long term side effects, I haven't seen them other than they don't seem to be as effective as before. I have tried the OTC Immodium, but I would go broke buying those. With my prescription card, a months supply costs me $10. I don't think my doctor would continue giving me the Immodium if there was a problem (I hope not, anyway).Rhonda


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

I woke up last Saturday on Amelia Island in Florida with horrid D and the knowledge that I had to check out and start flying! I took a total of 10 Imodium and had no adverse effects. My doc said it's safe for long term use.Carlene


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

To rcrlegal: Wow, that is a lot of Immodium! For 10 years? And I worry about having to take three a day now! You said the prescription strength Immodium is 2mg each...that is the same as the otc Immodium. When you take these twelve Immodium does it stop you completly up? Do you have rebound diarrhea after two or three days? I take 5 Bentyl dan three Immodium in 24 hours. It does seem like one or the other is not working as well as it once did since I have to take more...or is it that my diarrhea is worse..or different? I wish I knew. But it 's good to hear about other people and how much they have to take to function. do you have to watch what yo eat? Is your D after meals mostly or all the time? Just curious.!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

I sometimes take Immodium in a situation where I want something to work quickly. I usually keep the chewables in my purse. But my doctor put me on Lomotil every day. He said that they work better and in a different way than Immodium. I have been known to mix the two when I am having a really bad day and I am out somewhere. I take two Lomotils every morning as soon as I wake up. Then after I use the bathroom the first time, I take one more. On many days, that is enough for me and I don't go the rest of the day. But on really stressful days I have had to take more. I am allowed up to 8 Lomotil per day but have never taken more that 4, so far. But I like having Immodium with me because in a pinch I think they work faster.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

Judy, no it does not stop me up. Let me just say, I do not have IBS. I have chronic D as a result of having part of my large intestine removed ten years ago as a result of Crohns. Have had chronic D since. I've tried Bentyl, Lomotil, etc but nothing helps except now, Calcium and Immodium. Very unripe bananas help. I sort of watch what I eat. I know certain foods make it worse, so I stay away from those if I have to go somewhere. Yes, my D is mostly after meals. I eat and then I go (and then sometimes I go again). I just wanted to let the original poster know that I have been taking Immodium long term with no adverse affects. Rhonda


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

Until the early 80's, Immodium (loperamide) was a prescription-only drug. Because it's actually a synthetic narcotic, it was classified as a DEA Sched IV narcotic. When the patent expired and it went OTC, it was released with the same formula and dosage as the old prescription strength. Go figure. My insurance stopped covering for it back then. They were $1 a piece (in the 80's), but the generics can be as cheap as 20 cents on sale now.


----------

